# live bericht vom wasser



## Carphunter2401 (23. April 2010)

wie oben beschrieben werde ich dies mal machen.

ihr beckommt alles mit vom aufbauf, füttern,fische u.s.w

hoffe das alles klappt mit der internet verbindung und das das bord nicht spinnt.


los gehts heute mittag 14uhr bis dienstag also genugt zeit zum schreiben habe ich#6.


----------



## teilzeitgott (23. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

na dann hau mal reein, viel glück und ne menge fische.
ich werde auch gleich meine sachen packen und bis sonntag bleiben, aber ohne live bericht 
wahrscheinlich gibt es sonst eh nur 60 stunden langweiliges " testbild" bei mir


----------



## Carphunter2401 (23. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

bist aber sehr überzeugt in deinenem vorhaben 

mal ne andere frage warum spinnt das bord zurzeit?


----------



## firemirl (23. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

Ich meine tolle Idee von Dir aber du schleppst nicht wirklich Notebook inkl. Ersatzakkus oder gar nen Stromerzeuger mit ans Wasser oder ;+ |bigeyes

Ich muß leider noch bis 17.00 warten......aber das Auto ist schon gepackt und direkt nach der Arbeit gehts los. Natürlich ist auch die Cam dabei.

Dickes Petri an alle die heute losziehen bei diesem Monsterwetter


----------



## Carphunter2401 (23. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

haben ne hütte am see mit strom ,bissl luxus muss sein am wasser


fischen ohne brolly muss auch mal sein


----------



## teilzeitgott (23. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

hütte am see ist natürlich nicht übel 
ich denke mal heute wird auch was gehen, mit dem richtigen köder und der richtigen stelle geht heute glaube kaum einer leer aus.
dann bin ich ja mal gespannt auf das was heute so kommen wird.
wünsche auch allen viel erfolg .


----------



## firemirl (23. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

Jo Jo, so viele verschiedene Köder wie heute hatte ich wohl noch nie mit. Eben Allrounder |supergri

Partikel, Grundfutter, Mais, Tauwurm, Bienenmaden, Maden, Caster, Boilies, Pellets, Käse .....Mist, habe die Hühnerdärme vergessen. Sch.... !


----------



## Carphunter2401 (23. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

so jetzt ist nur noch die frage was für baits ich mit nehme|kopfkrat.

-sb scoberry
-sb pistacie
-spice-fische eigene
-bite baits coco


mit nehmen werde ich defenetiv 10kg hartmais,2kg tiegernüsse

will wissen wen ich mais u.s.w auflege was geht#6.

fische nur bei grossen tripps und fremden gewässern mit mais um schnell an fisch zukommen.

sonst kommt mir kein mais und keine pellets auf den spot, um mir klein fische vom platzt zu halten.


----------



## colognecarp (23. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

Wir düsen heute auch bis Sonntag an den Pool. Das Board hat wohl grade mit dem Server probleme.
Ich versuche es diesmal ohne Partikel und Groundbait, ich hänge mir von Succesful bait das Enduro-Pack Red Spice Fish als Snowman mit einem Weißen Muschel Popup von Pelzer dran. Die andere geht auch mit Red Spice Fish rein aber gepimmpt mit einem Fluomaiskorn gefüttert werden nur die Boilies :g

Die Teile sind der Hammer, die haben einen Teigmantel um dem Boilie der sich langsamm ablöst, in dem Teig sind Zuckermückenlarven mit eingearbeitet |bigeyes

Dickes Petri


----------



## Knigge007 (23. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

Das hört sich sehr interessant an mit dem Enduro Packet, hatt letztes mal leider keine Moneten mehr sonst hätte ich mir da auchn Packet mitbestellt.


Bin sowieso schon am überlegen ob ich mir von meinem Partikel Dealer Gammarus, Zwerggarnelen oder normale Garnelen kaufen soll, würd ich richtig günstig kriegen, aber halt nicht in Murmeln einarbeiten sondern so eventuell in meinen Melasse Mix reinmachen oder einfach so ins Wasser schmeissen wenn ich vom Boot aus anfüttere müsste das doch gehen oder ?


----------



## firemirl (23. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

Dann bin ich ja mal auf die Live-Übertragung gespannt.
Tick-Tack 60 min noch.


----------



## Schleie! (23. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

Ich geh auch um 16Uhr ans Wasser, allerdings nur bis morgen früh, eine nacht eben.

Aber nächste Woche gehts mitwoch abend los und wenns gut läuft bleib ich bis sonntag 

köder werden unsere SB Red Spice Fish und meine Smokey Salmon sein.


----------



## colognecarp (23. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

JETZT GEHTS LOS #h#h#h


----------



## Lupus (23. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

Ja hallo? Was is en nu? Seit 14 Uhr bist du am Wasser und wo bleiben die Berichte????
Ich darf dieses WE nicht #qdafür bin ich nächstes gleich ganz draußen Aber für meinen Geschmack könnte es auch jetzt losgehen.....


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (23. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

wahrscheinlich so ein Kuhwiesen-Karpfen^^


----------



## BlackWeed (23. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

Er wird so viele Fische fangen im Moment , 
das er garnicht zu seiner Berichterstattung kommt ...  grinz  

  Nehm ich mal an ....


----------



## HD4ever (23. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

das dauert bis das ganze Gerödel so alles plaziert ist ... :m


----------



## Carphunter2401 (23. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

so endlich hab ich ne verbindung

so das tackel wurde gepackt, und in den polo geladen.

http://img401.*ih.us/img401/4827/001pfg.jpg


hier mal das luxus klo 


http://img683.*ih.us/img683/6350/006ii.jpg


jetzt wurde der platzt gefüttert

http://img193.*ih.us/img193/6568/009tv.jpg

die ruten liegen jetzt seit 17uhr eine mit scoberry die andere mit fisch-spice


----------



## Lupus (23. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

DIe Idee und das Klo sind echt cool!
Sag mal warum hast du denn mitten am Wasser überhaupt Nets? Und das nächste mal nimmst du gefälligst ne Videokamera mit! Wenn du schon ein Klo hast dann kannnst du auch mal ne Kamera für uns schleppen bewegte Bilder wären noch cooler....
Wie sieht dein Angelplatz aus ...jetzt lass dir doch nicht alles aus der Nase ziehen...
Gruß
Lupus


----------



## Carphunter2401 (23. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

so grad beim bilder machen nen faller gehabt.


----------



## BlackWeed (23. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

find das Klasse hier die Aktion von Dir.   #6:m#6

Bin hier nämlich immernoch im Geschäft(wird auch noch ein weilchen sein) und das muntert richtig auf, wenn man selber "leider" nicht gerade am Wasser sein kann ...

Also viel Erfolg !!!!   #h


----------



## Carphunter2401 (23. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

hier mal ein kleiner blick zum see

http://img685.*ih.us/img685/6238/007mmz.jpg

so hier mal die behausung von ausen

http://img405.*ih.us/img405/1100/0082v.jpg



hier mal mein wohnzimmer , mit holzofen

http://img697.*ih.us/img697/1236/0062a.jpg








werde morgen im laufe des tages etwas mehr bilder machen. 

hoffe das endlich mal der erste abrennt :m


----------



## Jigga2010 (23. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

Krasse Sache da kann man die Sounderbox schon unterputz installieren .


Bei mir klingelt morgen um 4uhr früh der Wecker dann gehts erstmal ein paar Km zum Hausgewässer


----------



## scratchy1912 (23. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

Geile Sache bin auch heiß ... morgen früh um 4 gehts los....

Bin mal auf die Bilder gespannt


----------



## scratchy1912 (23. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

wie warm ist das Wasser denn bei Euch ? oder besser gesagt bei dir?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (24. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

vor 2wochen hatte das wasser noch 10crad,denke mal jetzt wirds um die 12 haben

so endlich der erste fisch,rein riese aber fisch:m

gefangen hab ich ihn auf einen fisch-spice bait(eignermix).

http://img215.*ih.us/img215/8229/026hf.jpg

hoffe das ich mit meiner futter taktig nicht die ganzen satzer am platzt habe.

habe einen grosen futtertepisch gemacht ca10-20m2 gross bestehend aus hartmais,stippfuter,maispelets.

bin normal kein freund von solchen sachen,wen dann mache ich das an fremden gewässern um schnell an fisch zukommen .

die gefahr das brassen,satzer den platzt anehmen ist gross


----------



## allrounder11 (24. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

Glückwunsch zum Fisch! 

Ich wünsche dir, das die oma von ihm mal vorbeischaut


----------



## Carphunter2401 (24. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

so heute nacht hatte ich leider 2 fallbisse wo ich nicht verwerten konnte#q.

heute morgen gabs erstmal frost



http://img442.*ih.us/img442/1249/027lj.jpg





nach dem die sonne aufging und die fische aktiv waren wurde erstmal der platzt unter futter gehalten


http://img90.*ih.us/img90/2064/032uc.jpg


hier war ich beim füttern

http://img249.*ih.us/img249/2590/033jx.jpg


http://img401.*ih.us/img401/2115/036j.jpg


so hier mal der blick vom wasser aufs camp





http://img197.*ih.us/img197/9251/039hb.jpg



so jetzt werde ich tags über mit hartmais eine rute fischen

so konnte so eben wieder nen spiegler fangen auf hartmais,die ruten würden vor 30min rausgeworfen erst.



http://img36.*ih.us/img36/6684/041yz.jpg


grad eben einen verloren wieder auf hartmais,mais wird der fisch bringer glaube


----------



## clipfisch07 (24. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

ja auch von mir ein dickes petri für die bis hier gefangenen 

                          KARPFEN ..... und weiter gehts.


----------



## martinspro (24. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

das muss doch noch was gehen !!! mehr fische  und weiterhin viel Petri !!!


----------



## Taskin (24. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

Kollege, ich lese jetzt seit der ersten Stunde gespannt dein Bericht, und hir meine Aufvorderung an Petrus:

ICH WILL DIGGEN KARPFEN SEHEEEEEEEEEEEEN #a

ein großes Petri noch und viel Glück

Klasse Sache dein Bericht:m


----------



## Taskin (24. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

sag mal, ist das deine eigene hütte oder irgendwie eine gemeinschaftshütte die man mieten kann oder so?

ich platze vor neid|supergri


----------



## Torsten (24. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> so heute nacht hatte ich leider 2 fallbisse wo ich nicht verwerten konnte#q.
> 
> heute morgen gabs erstmal frost
> 
> ...


 

erst einmal ein dickes Petri Heil zu den Karpfen


----------



## Monstercarp96 (24. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

Hallo
Find ich echt cool mit dem live Bericht gibt es für den Bagersee auch Gastkarten.
Lg Tim und viel erfolg.#h


----------



## Sofafischer (24. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

zeig uns deine fänge. Egal ob blond oder braun...
viel spassss weiterhin


----------



## snorreausflake (24. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

Und nun schalten wir live zu unserem Korrespondet Carphunter in´s Krisengebiet|supergri
Petri zu den gefangen Fischen und ich hoff das es mehr werden#6 
Kann es evtl. auch sein das sich die Karpfen jetzt so langsam aber sicher ans laichen machen???

Ja ja nobel geht die Welt zu Grunde:g


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

zum laichen ist das wasser noch zu kalt finde ich.

so konnte eben nen schuppi zum landgang überreden


köder war ein sb bait gedippt in xtreme bait monsterfisch, das ganze als schneemann






http://img683.*ih.us/img683/8597/0122c.jpg


----------



## Corvinus (25. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

Petri!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

so die ruten seit 8uhr wieder drausen

1mit hartmais  die andere mit baits, bis jetzt hatte ich 3 runs.

einen verlor ich kurtz vorm kescher,








http://img213.*ih.us/img213/7577/017oc.jpg

das 2 bild geht leider nicht zum hochladen


----------



## teilzeitgott (25. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

dickes petri 
war auch bis von freitag mittag bis eben los.
konnte nur einen kleinen spiegler zum landgang überreden.
circa 6 pfund schwer.
war auch der einzige biss den ich hatte.
köder was selfmade boilie, aber viel ging da noch wirklich nicht.
auch hartmais brachte keinen großen erfolg.
kumpel hatte keinen einzigen biss obwohl alle 3 ruten mit hartmais bestückt waren.
na ja, egal, angeln hat trotzdem spaß gemacht.
5 fische sind ja schon ganz ok, wünsche dir noch viel erfolg und ne dicke karpfen oma


----------



## Sensitivfischer (25. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> so aktuel habe ich jetzt 5 karpfen heute gefangen,alles auf hartmais baits geht nix.
> 
> bilder mach ich gegen später



Das deckt sich mit meinen aktuellen Erfahrungen!
Die Baden Württembergischen Karpfen mögen im Moment bloß Mais, egal ob Hart- oder Dosenmais, Hauptsache Mais.#c


----------



## FishHunterXtrem (25. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

Ptri Heil #h
Erst mal muss ich sagen das ich den Live Bericht von Carphunter2401 super finde :m sollte noch mehr solche Berichte geben, aber wer hat schon eine solche Luxushütte mit W-LAN empfang;+.

Ich selbst war jetzt zwei Tage an der Spree#6 (genau genommen an der Alten Spree, Produktionsgewässer) und es ging nix#q#q#q, nicht mal angefressen wurden die Süßen Mistwürmer. Naja war trotzdem ein super Wochenende aber mit ein paar bissen wer es noch schöner geworden. 
Ein andrer Angler meinte zu mir dass bei voll Mond die Bisse sehr schlecht laufen, weiß jemand wie der Mond das Beißverhalten beeinflusst.

beste Grüße 
FishHunterXtrem


----------



## Sofafischer (25. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

Mahlzeit
Petrie mach weiter so #6
was ich intressant finden würde wäre wenn du ein paar bilder von der benutzten montage und tackel machen würdest dazu vieleicht ein paar erfahrungen schreiben die du zb mit dem und dem blei oder Pose gemacht hast.
Zudem möchte ich gern ein bischen mehr Natur sehen zb wie sich die Sonne im Wasser reflecktiert dazu noch bissel schilf und ne Angel |rolleyes oder wie die Angeln aufgestellt sind.
ich komm heut leider nicht ans wasser.


----------



## teilzeitgott (25. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

ja, fruchtig geht bei uns auch noch gar nicht, hartmais oder dosenmais scheint der bringer zu sein.
wenn boilies dann thunfisch-frolic-mix mit maisanteil.
aber wie bei dir gehen die tagsüber kein stück, maximal nachts.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

so hier mal ein paar bilder von den fischen,hab nicht von allen ein bild



http://img8.*ih.us/img8/205/023hd.jpg

so grad meinen ersten bait fisch tagsüber gefangen mach heute abend alles  fertig.

freundin ist grad da


----------



## Ralle2609 (25. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

weiter so hier ist auch bombenwetter ziuehe gleich auch mitm kumpel und nem kalten träger blondem los ... wie ich mich freue woohoooo


wie lange biste da eig? ist ja total spannend mitzuverfolgen und es erleichtert es alles es zu ertragen das sie nicht ans wasser können/dürfen|wavey:


----------



## teilzeitgott (25. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

kannst ja noch einmal ein bißchen was über deine futtertaktic erzählen, scheint ja ganz gut bei dir zu laufen, könnte jedenfalls schlechter laufen


----------



## colognecarp (25. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

Ich bin auch zurück, bei uns sind es 7 Fische geworden. Ein Graser und ein Stör war dabei,der Stör war am Rücken gehakt ;+
Gewicht bis 25Pfund spitze #h


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (25. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

Wow....netter Bericht  weiter so


----------



## Ralle2609 (25. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

lass uns nicht im dunkeln stehen wir wollen mehr übers gewässer wissen =)


ich bin nun erstmal selber angeln zum glück endlich wieder ans wasser :vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


und wenn ich wieder komme will ich mich für dich freuen können das die 70pfündige oma da gewesen ist und dir n armbrechenden drill beschert


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

so die fische laufen seit ich meine taktick geändert habe#6.

bis jetzt konnte ich heute 9 karpfen fangen,hab aber nicht von jedem ein bild gemacht.


-8 auf hartmais
-1 auf fisch baits

http://img64.*ih.us/img64/6941/0372h.jpg



http://img541.*ih.us/img541/3671/056e.jpg

http://img203.*ih.us/img203/2544/060vh.jpg

http://img532.*ih.us/img532/7659/071jd.jpg





zur futter tacktik ich halte nix von kleinen spods an grösseren seen.

ich füttere eine grössere fläche ca15m länge und 5m breit.

gefüttert wird mais,maispellets,tiegernüsse  +15-20 futterballen+baits ca 1kg.

nachgefüttert wird nur mit dem boilie rohr ne handvoll nach ein paar fischen.

der vorteil dabei ist das die fische ihn finden,und lange genug beschäftigt sind.

lege ich jetzt nur einen kleinen spod an kommen 1-5 fische leeren ihn und sind weg.

normaler weise fische ich ohne partickel und pellets aus dem grund wegen den vielen kleinen fischen. 

so jetzt gehts ans füttern und ruten wieder rausbringen,mal sehn was noch geht.


----------



## Schleie! (25. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

jap, der hartmais und die partikel locken eben viel kleine mit ran, wie man ja án deinen fängen sieht.mir ergeht es genauso, wenn ich hartmais oder partikel füttere...karpfen ohne ende im stundentakt, aber halt nur kleine.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

Sofafischer@ solche bilder sind hier drin


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

deswegen fische ich  normal keinen, aber dachte mir teste es mal an wen ich geh.

langsam gehts futter aus :-(


----------



## Schleie! (25. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

dann zerbröselst pellets und boilies, und hängst mal nur nen boiliesbrösel ans haar. das fängt dann auch so weiter...


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

beschränke mich auf nachts mit den grösseren fischen,so kann ich wenigstens durch pennen.

mit mais nachts fischen lasse ich,hätte ich nie gedacht das 10kgmais +10kg mais pelets nicht reichen.


----------



## Schleie! (25. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

Tja, bei den Fressmaschinen geht das ruck zuck  Wenn du die am Platz hast räumen die dir alles leer...


----------



## Case (25. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

Petri zu den Fischen und Gratulation zu der Aktion hier.
Find ich richtig gut.

Woher weiß man, wann es Zeit ist zum nachfüttern.?



Case


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

normal füttere ich bei jeden fisch nach,wen ich nur mit boilies fische.

aber so wie ich jetzt fische füttere ich 2 mal am tag an morgens+ abends  sind gesamst ca 4kg.

wen ihr das sehen könntet was bei mir an den bojen abgeht


----------



## Schleie! (25. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

kannste mit deiner digicam keine kleinen videos machen? vllt sehen wir es ja dann


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

mh müsste ich schauen obs geht


----------



## Fassl (25. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

hi Ronny 

Gute idee von dir viel glück noch an dem See wird schon mal n großer gehn!

bei mir gehts am samstag morgen das erste mal für ne woche ans wasser kanns schon fast nicht mehr erwarten



Petri noch :m


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

fassl will mit  muss jetzt aber ne pause einlegen sonst steigst mädel mir aufs dach I


----------



## Ralle2609 (25. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

interessiert mich auch woher weiß ich das der spot leer  is ? #c#c#c#c#c#c#c#c#c#c


----------



## Schleie! (25. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

Wenn man Fische fängt heißt das, dass Fische am Platz sind - viele Fische am Platz fressen viel - deshalb nach gefangenem Fisch nachfüttern, um die anderen Fische am Platz zu halten, sonst ziehen sie weiter wenn kein Futter mehr da ist. 

Ich füttere auch nach jedem gefangenen Fisch ca 5 Hände Boilies nach. egal, ob Mittags um 12 oder Nachts um 3.


----------



## schadstoff (25. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

Ja so einfach ist das trotzdem nicht man kann das genauso leicht Unterschätzen wie Überschätzen das der Spot leer ist, denn es gibt auch  genug Situationen wo man das ncht verallgemeinern kann ......Wetterumschwung, Fressverhalten .....Scheu usw.....ich hab schon einige schimmelnde Futterteppiche gesehen !



Alles in allem Super bericht und Petri Heil

#h


----------



## Schleie! (25. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

also bei schimmelnden teppichen liegt nicht am nachfüttern,  sondern eher am füttern schlechter boilies.
und wenn viele fische am platz fressen, was du ja an deinen bissen bzw. fängen merkst, dann weißt du auch, dass das futter weniger wird und du etwas nachlegen solltest. wir reden hier von 5 händen boilies, nicht von 2kg.

ich kann da wirklich aus erfahrung sprechen, da ich das auch erst seit 2 jahren so mache.
früher habe ich niemals nachgefüttert nach einem gefangenen fisch. ich fing meine fische, auch schöne, aber wenn andere eben die ganze nacht fische fingen wars bei mir meistens so, dass ich z.B. zwischen 22-1uhr fische fing und danach war sense.
seitdem ich jetzt nach jedem fisch ein paar hände nachfüttere fange ich auch die ganze nacht durch.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

@schadstoff hab ja gesagt, mache sowas nur wen ich den fisch bestand kenne.

und in dem see hat es genug an karpfen,brassen u.s.w drinn.

aber im grunde geb ich dir recht,wen ich nix gefangen hätte wäre das füttern eingestellt worden.



so das fische auch fotografiert werden können mit selbst auslöser braucht man das 



http://img34.*ih.us/img34/2563/084yhx.jpg


hier mal meine futter mischung bestehend aus, hartmais,maispelets,tiegernüssen,baits,stippfutter.



http://img535.*ih.us/img535/9294/076f.jpg


und das der angler nicht verhungert gibts für ihn auch was#6

http://img685.*ih.us/img685/113/087kx.jpg


so das ihr auch die ergebnise seht mein arbeitsplatzt tagsüber

http://img522.*ih.us/img522/2594/0262f.jpg


hier mal meine rütchen mit denen ich meine fische fange
#

http://img231.*ih.us/img231/7811/077r.jpg


----------



## Sofafischer (25. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

schön,schön....
dann viel erfolg heute Nacht.
werd morgen weiterlesen ist spannent.
lg vom Sofa


----------



## Carphunter2401 (26. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

so hier einige bilder noch von gestern

hier mal eine sicht auf rollende karpfen aufm spod

http://img684.*ih.us/img684/9031/092k.jpg


http://img4.*ih.us/img4/585/096wg.jpg


hier mal die boje vom boot aus





http://img232.*ih.us/img232/547/097y.jpg


so hier der sonnen aufgang von heute morgen

http://img651.*ih.us/img651/1516/032oixpm.jpg

fische würden natürlich auch gefangen:m

heute  nacht fing ich einen mit ca30cm#q.

diese sind von heute morgen,nach dem das foto gemacht wurde kamm der regen




http://img194.*ih.us/img194/2184/045ua.jpg

http://img186.*ih.us/img186/4265/034x.jpg

hier noch meine montage einfacher no knot als snowmann

http://img14.*ih.us/img14/4126/035mx.jpg


----------



## Somkejumper (26. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

Erst mal Petri für die Fische.
Ist eine klasse Idee, einen Livebericht von See zu machen. Fin ich klasse.

Es wäre schön, sowas öfter zu lesen.


----------



## clipfisch07 (26. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

selbermachen und  uns dann Berichten ..................


----------



## Alpinestars (26. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

Sehr schöner bericht und schöne Fotos


----------



## colognecarp (26. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

Bist ja immer noch dabei, wie lange machst du noch ?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (26. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

bis morgen mittag  bericht für heute folgt 

komm grad nicht dazu


----------



## Koalano1 (26. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> bis morgen mittag  bericht für heute folgt
> 
> komm grad nicht dazu


 

Ich hoffe für dich, dass du wegen der vielen Bisse nicht dazu kommst#6


----------



## teilzeitgott (26. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

wie weit ist denn dein spot raus?
und wie tief ist es da?
echt geiler bericht, macht spaß da mitzulesen.


----------



## Barsch26 (26. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

Carphunter wie hast du deine Montage gemacht mit Mais, hast du den Mais auf ein Harr gezogen und wenn wie viele maiskörnern?? 


Mfg Barsch 26


----------



## Sofafischer (26. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

Das macht garnichts das,das Futter aus ist die kommen trotzdem immer mal gucken.
lg


----------



## Carphunter2401 (26. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

so heute konnte ich 9karpfen fangen und verlor im drill 2

8 fing ich auf hartmais einen auf 2pop ups von sb red fisch

hier mal die bilder,hab nicht von jedem fisch bilder gemacht.





http://img101.*ih.us/img101/5660/051yrh.jpg

http://img690.*ih.us/img690/3993/054pk.jpg

http://img532.*ih.us/img532/2861/058xz.jpg

ich brauch ewig die bilder hoch zuladen,verbindung ist grad schlecht.

mein spod ist ca 40m vom ufer weg,der see hat keine markanten stelle baggersee eben durschnitt 4,50m.

am tag wird1- 2 X gefüttert mit dem boot ,die montagen werden geworfen.


jetzt ist futter aus 10kgmais,10kg pellets,knappe 10kg stippfutter.

baits hab ich veleicht noch 5kg


habe 4 Hartmais körner drauf.


----------



## Somkejumper (26. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

Respekt


----------



## Bayerpaco04 (26. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

Nicht schlecht, coole Sache.


----------



## Carras (27. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

Feine Sache, mit dem Live Ticker.

Was ich aber nochmal sagen wollte.

Ich lese hier immer wieder davon, daß Du mit "Baits" angelst.
Soll nun nicht Klugsch……..werden aber:
Bait ist englisch und heißt nix anderes als: Köder

Sprich, alles was Du an den Haken machst, ist ein Bait. Ob Mais, Tigernüsse, Boilies, Maden Würmer, Pellets,...oder sonst was. Alles sind Baits.

Hier werden aber immer wieder, die Boilies alleine, als Bait bezeichnet. Das stimmt so nicht ganz.

Nur mal so als Ergänzung!

Grüßle


----------



## Carphunter2401 (27. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

so hier noch ein nachtrag von gestern


nach 7stunden ohne aktion biss er auf 2pop ups  (20+16mm) red fisch von sb und pelzerbaits in liver.

http://img532.*ih.us/img532/7729/062mi.jpg


http://img171.*ih.us/img171/9261/058oe.jpg

http://img64.*ih.us/img64/4122/053x.jpg

danach kamm der grosse regen,und es biss zum glück nix 


http://img200.*ih.us/img200/6803/048cg.jpg




http://img28.*ih.us/img28/5237/057uw.jpg

so heute nacht hatte ich 3 runs auf scoberry,leider verlore ich 2 gute fische #q,danach das rig gewechselt und dam kam der hier.

http://img20.*ih.us/img20/4867/004ru.jpg




so der hier lief vor ner stunde ab ,wieder auf scoberry langsam fressen sie murmeln tagsüber.


http://img11.*ih.us/img11/4331/006gmb.jpg


hab jetzt seit ner stunde mais drausen und es geht nix mehr,tja futter ist seit  gestern alle.


grad lief wieder einer  ab  auf scoberry war schon im kescher,wollte die cam hollen kam zurück und der fisch war weg#q.

auf fisch murmeln ging nix,die tage davor liefen sie,was ich  auch nicht kapiere ist das immer nur eine rute produziert.


bis jetzt hab ich gesamt 

28 fische

davon mit mais
20

und 8 mit murmeln

zu der fisch grösse es waren sehr viele um die 2-6pf dabei.


mein fazit hätte ich meine taktik mit mais zu fischen nicht gemacht hätte ich an mir gezweifelt,das was hier aufm spod abgeht ist der wansinn im 15min takt springen die fische.




die grösseren fische sind alle mit boilies gefangen worden.


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (27. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

moin,

klasse bericht. Die größeren kamen schon alle auf boilies, oder täuscht das auf den fotos?


MfG


----------



## Carphunter2401 (27. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

so eben wieder einen auf scoberry gefangen.

http://img339.*ih.us/img339/2841/017ccm.jpg


----------



## rob (27. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

petri zu deinen fängen!
colle sache mit deinem livebericht, wünsch dir weiterhin viel erfolg.
lg rob


----------



## martinspro (27. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

Echt super..hat Spass gemacht mit zulesen !!! Weiter so


----------



## scratchy1912 (27. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

Wir brauchen dringend wieder so einen Bericht....

Am besten aber mit ner Livecam 

Aber ansonsten auch gern wieder so...

War am WE selber los, und habe ständig mit meinem smartphone Infos eingeholt.


----------



## teilzeitgott (27. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

ja, echt geiler bericht, har viel spaß gemacht ihn zu lesen.
sowas sollte man mal öfter machen.


----------



## clipfisch07 (27. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

einfach eine RUNDE und GELUNGENE Sache , klasse hat mir Spaß gemacht alles zu lesen und die Foro's  waren bzw. sind toll ......................


----------



## Carphunter2401 (28. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

danke schön euch allen für die posetive resonanz .

so war gestern um 17 uhr daheim,hab mich auf meine dusche gefreut :vik:.

so hier noch von der anderen hütter ,der see ist ca1min weg von dem wo ich war 

http://img688.*ih.us/img688/4699/023hm.jpg



http://img51.*ih.us/img51/6357/019jxi.jpg

http://img22.*ih.us/img22/17/020pir.jpg
da das wasser extreme klar war hab ich mich entschlossen nicht dort zufischen.

http://img404.*ih.us/img404/3240/oberdischingen027.jpg


so hier noch ein kleiner  überblick vom see.

http://img28.*ih.us/img28/5981/oberdischingen028.jpg

wen ich wieder dort bin werde ich wen das intresse da ist wieder so was  machen


----------



## JonasH (28. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

Sag mal ist das dein Privateigentum? Das ist ja der Hammer! Oder sind diese Hütten für alle Vereinsmitglieder von euch nutzbar?
Fenomenal sowas  Leider würden solche Hütten hier nicht lange stehen -.-


----------



## J.Ramone (29. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

Super Bericht !!!


----------



## Taskin (30. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> wen ich wieder dort bin werde ich wen das intresse da ist wieder so was machen


 

ich bitte doch darum#6


----------



## fantazia (30. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*



Carras schrieb:


> Feine Sache, mit dem Live Ticker.
> 
> Was ich aber nochmal sagen wollte.
> 
> ...


Wollte ich auch schon schreiben|supergri.


Trotzdem klasse Bericht#6.


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (30. April 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

Solche Leute wie carphunter 2401 sollte es mehr geben ..

Haste richtig gut hinbekommen !!

#6  Anglerprofi99


----------



## Laksos (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

Hab mir grad noch mal den kompletten Bericht durchgelesen - klasse! :m

Macht richtig Lust, so was auch mal zu machen. Mal seh'n, wie das mit den "techn. Voraussetzungen" hinhaut. Finde ich immer wieder prima, wenn das Board so live zum Leben erweckt wird!#6
Kann mir aber auch gut vorstellen, daß du dabei neben der ganzen Angelei und Brasselei sicher sogar bisschen (pos.) Stress dabei hattest, diesen klasse Bericht, sogar noch mit Bildern, auf die Beine zu stellen. Noch mal Respekt und Glückwunsch zu der gelungenen Aktion!


----------



## karpfen2000 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: live bericht vom wasser*

Respekt man, echt super der Bericht#6 


gruß karpfen2000


----------

